# Tivo Bolt or Tablo



## wyzard (Jan 17, 2003)

Trying to decide between Tivo Bolt and Tablo. Been researching for a bit and am ready to pull the trigger. I know I'm in the Tivo forums so opinion will probably be skewed, but would like some input and opinions to help on my decision.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have never used a Tablo, so I don't exactly know how the features compare, but I highly doubt the Tablo features can compare to the Bolt. Tablo obviously is OTA only, whereas the Bolt is OTA or cable. The Bolt also has 4K capablities if that is important to you. Costwise, the 4-tuner Tablo actually costs more than the Bolt does for the initial purchase, when you factor in that with the Tablo you have to buy your own hard drive separately, as well as a separate device like a Roku if you want to connect it to a TV. Subscription costs of the Bolt after the first year is $150/yr, whereas Tablo is $50/year or $150/lifetime.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

wyzard said:


> Trying to decide between Tivo Bolt and Tablo. Been researching for a bit and am ready to pull the trigger. I know I'm in the Tivo forums so opinion will probably be skewed, but would like some input and opinions to help on my decision.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


Neither, I would go with a Roamio OTA with lifetime from Amazon for $300. : http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Roamio-P...TF8&qid=1444082134&sr=8-2&keywords=roamio+ota


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

atmuscarella said:


> Neither, I would go with a Roamio OTA with lifetime from Amazon for $300.


Good point. At $300, the Roamio OTA with lifetime from Amazon is probably the best option, assuming that the Bolt's SkipMode and 4K aren't must-have features.

http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Roamio-P...444082194&sr=8-1&keywords=roamio+ota+lifetime


----------



## wyzard (Jan 17, 2003)

I have cut the cord and am on OTA. I'd have to buy minis for each of my additional TVs to get live TV. At $125 (on sale) that's another $375. Really like the Tivo Bolt. Anyone know if they will get Sling TV? Also, I see it doesn't have Hulu currently. Any idea when that might become available?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

wyzard said:


> I have cut the cord and am on OTA. I'd have to buy minis for each of my additional TVs to get live TV. At $125 (on sale) that's another $375. Really like the Tivo Bolt. Anyone know if they will get Sling TV? Also, I see it doesn't have Hulu currently. Any idea when that might become available?


The Minis already have the old Hulu app. They are working on an updated Hulu app that supports 4K for the Bolt. No hard date, but I would expect it before the end of the year. No word on a Sling TV app.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> Neither, I would go with a Roamio OTA with lifetime from Amazon for $300. : http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Roamio-P...TF8&qid=1444082134&sr=8-2&keywords=roamio+ota


The one possible downside I can think of in going w/ the $300 Roamio OTA (or the base Roamio w/ OTA capabilities) is the absence of the built-in Stream capability, enabling mobile device viewing and downloading -- which *may* be a feature the OP is looking for, given their interest in Tablo. (compare)

That said, a standalone TiVo Stream can be had for $130 retail (maybe less come Black Friday), or for as little as $85 via eBay.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The Minis already have the old Hulu app. They are working on an updated Hulu app that supports 4K for the Bolt. No hard date, but I would expect it before the end of the year. No word on a Sling TV app.


Not sure if they mentioned 4K for Hulu. The main issue is that the current Hulu app is still using Flash and they dumped Flash support from the Bolt. So they need a Hulu app that's HTML5 to be able to run on the Bolt. The same app will then be pushed down to the Roamio line when it's released.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Roamio OTA. You can always change your mind and resell it and probably not lose much $$$$. Maybe even make money. I doubt Amazon still has stock in another month or two. Bolt OTA is due for release this year as well. PRicing probably quite a bit higher for lifetime.

But Bolt obviously the latest and greatest Tivo. And does cable in case decide you want to go back.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Not sure if they mentioned 4K for Hulu.


No, there's never been any mention of 4K for Hulu. So far, Hulu doesn't even do 1080p! Their HD is only 720p. But yeah, hopefully a modernized version of the app compatible with the Bolt rolls out this year. In the meantime, Roamio has the old (kinda buggy) version Hulu app.


----------

